
Ask HN: Which blogging platform do you use? - vithalreddy
Currently, I use wordpress but it is very slow, I was looking for alternative, one is ghost.
I don&#x27;t want to use dynamic blogging platforms,
Is there a way to produce static site from wordpress or Ghost or any other better solution?
======
Gargol
> Is there a way to produce static site from wordpress or Ghost or any other
> better solution?

Ghost supports a wide range of static site generators out of the box. Check
out "Frontend Frameworks" \-
[https://ghost.org/docs/api/v3/](https://ghost.org/docs/api/v3/) where you can
select from Next.js, Gatsby and many more ;)

~~~
illuminea
There are a number of ways you can create static from wordPress. You can check
out [https://www.strattic.com](https://www.strattic.com) as one example.
Strattic hosts your original WP site in a container that shuts down when you
are not editing your site, and publishes a completely static version of your
site in one click. [disclosure: I'm the co-founder and CEO]

~~~
vithalreddy
Looks awesome, can i get a beta invite?

------
cuu508
> Is there a way to produce static site from wordpress or Ghost or any other
> better solution?

For Wordpress there is the Simply Static plugin, and I think similar others.

There is also a productized version of the "Wordpress to a static site" idea -
[https://hardypress.com/](https://hardypress.com/) I'm using it and no
complaints.

